# Köln 50667-Berlin Tag und Nacht Request



## Masterff (15 März 2014)

Hallo
ich hätte mehrere Requests zu diesen 2 Serien:

1.) Yvonne (Anna) aus Köln
-In der Folge wo sie Schmitter probiert zu erpressen, gibt es eine Szene mit ihr unter der Dusche, wo ihr die Kleider gestohlen werden.
Das bitte und allgemein hätte ich gerne mehr von ihr.

2.) Miri aus Berlin Tag und Nacht, da gibt es mehrere Male, wo sie in Unterwäsche zu sehen ist.

3.) Caro aus Berlin Tag und Nacht..

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Kann das leider nicht selber nachschauen, da ich nicht aus Deutschland komme und die Videos somit nicht für mich abspielbar sind.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass das mehrere Leute interessieren würde..


----------

